# need help naming purebred lamancha doe -black



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a doe that is going on 3 that has never had a name.
I am getting tired of calling her the lamancha doe when talking to other people.

I am terrible with names...although with my brothers help I was able to name the first doe Ginger, shes brown and white.

The doe is black with a small patch of brown on both hips. she has white "ears" and a white muzzle.Also a little white on her stomach.

Her personality: she is the boss with the other goats. shes very friendly and will walk up to anyone. She likes follow me everywhere and sometimes slips out of the fence to come looking for me.

I just got her bred yesterday..so she should kid around march 1st.

so any ideas as far as a name give her would be appreciated.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ebony.  ...that's all I got. :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Shadow. For the color and since she follows you everywhere like a shadow.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Spice...for her mixed colors and to go with Ginger.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sure would like to see a picture......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A pic would help... so we can give her a good name..... :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I would really like to see a pic  I don't have any name ideas but will kee thinking. :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Katrinka (The name of a girl in Hans Brinker). I've wanted to use that name ever since I've had goats.
Would love to see a picture!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

here are pics of the doe


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

here is another pic of her eating grass


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

She's pretty. 

Raven? Just because I think it is a pretty name.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Samantha? Just kinda looks like one to me.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol......you can tell from the pic she has personality! 

What about Pepper? It's spicy to go with Ginger, and looks Like it suites her!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Licorice? Poppy seed?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sassifras


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

>>>What about Pepper? It's spicy to go with Ginger, and looks Like it suites her!


I was thinking almost the same thing -- Peppercorn. To stay in the spice family


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

> >>>What about Pepper? It's spicy to go with Ginger, and looks Like it suites her!
> 
> I was thinking almost the same thing -- Peppercorn. To stay in the spice family


I was actaully thinking Pepper Anne..............I think that is a cartoon. I'm sure I have seen it!?


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I took one look at her and thought, "Pepper". then i saw someone else said it!! and other people agreed!!! i think it fits the look on her face. She is adorable.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well talk about great minds thinking alike....I too saw her and thought "Pepper"!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I saw her and thought "Heidi" like from the story named that. She looks very pretty


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I still like Sassifrass, it fits her sassy looks and is still a spice,


----------



## goat (Sep 1, 2011)

I read about her bossing the others and thought Queen.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WarPony said:


> I took one look at her and thought, "Pepper". then i saw someone else said it!! and other people agreed!!! i think it fits the look on her face. She is adorable.


I was also thinking Pepper! :doh: How about Abby? She sure is a cute little thing!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Silhouette
Domino
Salt N Pepper
GAL-X-EE
Swarovsky (It is a type of crystal) The 'O' is pretty much silent. SWAR-voski.
Back N Black
Olathe - Means 'beautiful'.

These are just some that I picked out of my achive of names. Granted some of these may seem like showy names, and they are, as I do raise registered show goats but I figure you or someone else might like them.  I take it your doe isn't registered?


----------



## MustangGal (Aug 1, 2011)

She looks like a "Molly" to me.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you named your doe yet?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol no (what is going to happen when I have kids to name :whatgoat: )

I will review the names you guys gave again. I liked a couple but then my family didn't. Also I have to pick something that fits her too. So I guess that means I'm undecided :whatgoat: :shrug: 

She has quite the personality. Now it's a little bit different ( I dont know if it has to do with her possibly being bred). She is extra affectionate and is protective of me :leap: She keeps biting and tugging at my shirt to get attention (or to try to get me to do my duties as a goat owner and pet her :laugh: )
She would much rather help me with the fencing than be in the barn (door repaired twice).

Anyways let me give it a little bit more thought and I will decide (hopefully :laugh: ).


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some more choices  We name all our kids African names so you may not like them (most people don't, mom included :laugh: )but here ya go. 
Malkia (queen)
Moja (number one)
Selenkey
Elican
Manana
Timbavati
Ngorongoro

Just some ideas


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

SkyesRanch said:


> I take it your doe isn't registered?


No she isn't. I never saw her dam or sire so I guess that puts her at a recorded grade status (if I was to register her ) but she is purebred.

At Lost Prairie- When I said Family that means mom :laugh: .


----------

